# Amplificador guitarra eléctrica con TDA2002 o 3



## pepelui182 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola que tal, me quería armar éste amplificador para mi guitarra. ¿ Me pueden dar opiniones ?..
Básicamente hago éste porque es para empezar y quiero aprovechar el transformador de 12V dc 1A que ya tengo..en cuanto a disipadores que aconsejan y sirve éste circuito para guitarra? Sacará un sonido aceptable? Puedo reemplazar el tda2002 por el 2003? Porque vi el mismo pero con el 2003 porque el 2002 era difícil de conseguir..desde ya gracias y aprovechen la información de paso al que le sirva , acá esta el pdf es de Plaquetodo


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 12, 2009)

El TDA2002/3 para guitarra funciona bien, yo tengo uno armado. No esperes mucho de el, pero para empezar está más que bien. Eso sí, tratá de ponerle un Preamplificador adecuado.

Si no recuerdo mal se puede reemplazar el TDA2002 por el TDA2003 (está echo para eso), pero me puede fallar la memoria y puede que haya que modificar alguna cosita. Mirá las hojas de datos y te das cuenta enseguida.

El transformador de 12V 1A no creo que te alcance para un TDA2003 (Para el TDA2002 ya estás muy justo), consume alrededor de 2A. También tené en cuenta que 12V en alterna, cuado los rectificás se hacen 17Vcc, lo cuál de todas formas está barbaro para ese integrado porque es donde más potencia entrega (De echo el amplificador del que hablé más arriba está alimentado con 17Vcc). Fijate bien en la hoja de datos cuánto es que consume, pero creo que estás corto con el transformador.

Si tenés una fuente de computadora que te sobre te recomiendo que la uses, tienen una linea de 12V que te sobra por mucho en corriente para alimentar el TDA2003.

También tené en cuenta que ese integrado con un parlante 8Ohms tira muy poca potencia, mejor usalo en 4Ohms (o en 2Ohms si no te importa la distorsión extra).



Saludos.


----------



## lawebdejorge (Oct 21, 2009)

hacete uno con el tda2030 o tda2050 muy economicos, faciles de armar loos pueden utilizar con una fuente simple de 12v 3 amperes y te dan 16w y 32w rms respectivamente


----------

